# wish me luck :) leaving without Crowley



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

so , the first time i left Crowley to go out of state with a friend for a week didn't turn out so well-if you read those posts than you know what a disaster that turned out to be; with Crowley not eating and the whole flee mess.- i hadn't had her long and had only some idea of what i was doing about leaving her. 

well, I have to go again for another week and since the flees are still alive i won't be bringing Crowley to risk her getting them so im leaving her home again with my dad and younger sister to watch and feed her. 

They are both more confident in handling her and i'v educated them more on hedgehogy / Crowley care as well as gotten her heating and a timed lighting set up for her so hopefully we won't have the same problems and panic we had before. 


haaaa anyway, im still a nervous mommy about leaving her for so long, but i really don't have a choice. haaa any positive thoughts you could spare my way would be great


----------



## Kiwithehedgie (Oct 1, 2014)

I think that they will be fine! You could make them a care sheet, if that would make you more comfortable. You could have them count her kibble and see how much she eats a night. Just some ideas!


----------

